# Walt Disney World Adult 3 Day Park Hopper & Water Park Ticket



## pryu (Mar 29, 2014)

Dear seasoned DVC members. We are planning to go to DisneyWorld later in the year. I would like to know where I can get Walt Disney World 3 Day Park Hopper & Water Park Tickets at a discounted price.

We are traveling with toddlers and 4 to 5 year old kids. I would love any suggestions on how we can tackle our visit? 

Thanks in advance!

Paul


----------



## jancpa (Mar 29, 2014)

If you subscribe to the mousesavers.com newsletter, you will be provided with a private link to Undercover Tourist, which sells WDW tickets at good discounted prices.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2014)

You can get a small discount from Undercover Tourist, but Disney does not permit their tickets to be heavily discounted.  If you find an offer with a big discount, it's probably unauthorized - like the remaining days on someone's tickets.  Disney does not permit partially used tix to be resold, and occasionally you hear about someone being turned away at the gate, when they bought bargain tix.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 29, 2014)

Also, keep in mind that you're going to pay through the nose for a ticket that short (and even more for hopping).  With the discount at UT, a 3 day hopper is $348.75.  Compare that to a *10 day non-hopping* ticket: $364.42.  You could stay a week longer for less than $16 per person.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't let the undercover tourist prices fool you. On the 3 day water park with hopper it says it saves you $37 off the GATE PRICE. Even when you order through Disney online you save like $40 off the gate price. When you buy the hopper and water park features IN ADVANCE it saves you a chunk of change. You may be able to save 1 or 2 dollars using the link through the mousesavers newsletter but it is not worth it to me. I buy them directly through Disney so that if I lose them they can quickly replace them.


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 29, 2014)

mspeggysue911 said:


> Don't let the undercover tourist prices fool you. On the 3 day water park with hopper it says it saves you $37 off the GATE PRICE. Even when you order through Disney online you save like $40 off the gate price. When you buy the hopper and water park features IN ADVANCE it saves you a chunk of change. You may be able to save 1 or 2 dollars using the link through the mousesavers newsletter but it is not worth it to me. I buy them directly through Disney so that if I lose them they can quickly replace them.



Just an FYI, the price you pay on the Disney site is the exact same price you'd pay at the gate. Disney eliminated discounts for pre-purchasing tickets over a decade ago.

Undercover Tourist is offering a special on this particular ticket (3-day Hopper plus Water Parks) on the Mousesavers link where they give an extra day free (making it a 4-day hopper).

Disney price: $383.40
UCT price: $366.43

Admittedly, their "save $38" claim is using the gate price of the now-4-day ticket (Disney price $404.70), but $17 actual savings over the ticket they're looking to buy is better than the $1-$2 claim you made. (Plus they get the extra day thrown in for free)

And if you take a picture of the back of your ticket, Disney will replace it even if you didn't buy it directly from them.

-Rob


----------



## littlestar (Mar 30, 2014)

Check out Maple Leaf Tickets also.  I've bought from Maple Leaf and Undercover Tourist in the past. I think Maple Leaf has a special on the 4 day ticket. Be sure to compare the prices to see which one is the cheapest. 

If you think you might be taking another trip in a few years with the same kids, consider buying the no expiration ticket. I bought a 6 day park hopper with water parks no expiration from Undercover Tourist through the Mousesavers link last month (before Disney's last price increase) and it was a pretty good deal. 

Sometimes AAA offers good deals, too, if you're a member.  Or if somebody in the family works for Chase, you might get a discount that way because of the Chase Disney Visa.


----------



## jancpa (Mar 30, 2014)

When comparing prices with Undercover Tourist, remember their prices are quoted with sales tax already included.  Some other sites make you add Florida sales tax to the purchase price!


----------



## stoler527 (Mar 30, 2014)

AAA supposedly has discounted tickets. If you belong, I would check it out.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 30, 2014)

jancpa said:


> When comparing prices with Undercover Tourist, remember their prices are quoted with sales tax already included.  Some other sites make you add Florida sales tax to the purchase price!



Disney's site, for example...


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Disney Pass Update*

We have had good experience with Orlando Fun Tickets which has an office off 535 and Palm Parkway. There is a modest discount. Sometimes they have same day half-off Cirque du Soleil's La Nouba tickets, too. 
Effective 3-31 guests staying outside the resort will be able to make FastPass reservations for the parks 30 days in advance using the My Disney Experience app. 
I am not sure the type of ticket media that third party vendors are selling, but, if you have an old mag strip pass like mine, you will need to trade it for an RFID card at guest services to use the new FastPass+ system and entry gates. It has been reported that guests staying off property will be able to get magic bands in the near future at a cost of 12-14 dollars.


----------



## Sattva (Mar 31, 2014)

I like AAA bc they are always a good discount AND they give you a pass for free Diamond parking.  That is not free parking, you still pay. But you are given up front spaces near handicapped that have always been a big enormous huge bonus for us.

Take a photo of the back of all your passes (noting which is which with a sharper is what I do). Then Disney can replace them easily as well. You just need the bar code.

HTH!


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 31, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> AAA supposedly has discounted tickets. If you belong, I would check it out.


It's still a pittance.  At best, around 5%.  As others have said, there are NO legitimate discounts that are substantial.

We bought Universal APs through AAA on our last trip, and they were about a 2% discount.  We bought a Disney pass through them once, and it was comparable to UT.  I can't remember if it was better or worse, but we did AAA because we weren't positive we would need the ticket until the last minute.



3carolyn said:


> I like AAA bc they are always a good discount AND they give you a pass for free Diamond parking.  That is not free parking, you still pay. But you are given up front spaces near handicapped that have always been a big enormous huge bonus for us.


Different AAA regions have different requirements to get the AAA Diamond Parking passes.  Some give them if you buy tickets.  Some require you to buy packages.  Some don't give them at all.  I think they're a TREMENDOUS value.  I like to buy mine on eBay.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Mar 31, 2014)

If you have a friend/family member that works for IBM, ask them to send you the link from their corporate discount site to buy tickets.  We saved a bunch that way, and it was around $75 cheaper than the mousesavers/undercover tourist rates.  That was for a 5-day park hopper for 2 adults/1 child.

Many companies have a corporate discount, but because IBM sponsors a bunch of "stuff" at Disney, they get a greater discount.


----------

